# Video of me Deadlifting 180kg @ 75.5kg today.



## felix42 (May 14, 2014)

This is a video of me deadlifting 180g in the gym today weighing 75.5kg this is a new bodyweight PB for me so I was very pleased about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP-J13EXKSQ


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 14, 2014)

Good pull. You had more in you for sure. 


Warrior


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2014)

Way to go felix42, but you made that look like you can add another 10, 20 lbs.


----------



## felix42 (May 14, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Good pull. You had more in you for sure
> 
> 
> Warrior



Thanks very much hopefully I will be able to lift abit more in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## felix42 (May 14, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Way to go felix42, but you made that look like you can add another 10, 20 lbs.



Thanks very much it would be great to lift another 10, 20lbs.


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

impressive technique.  I need some help on my deads!


----------



## felix42 (Jun 20, 2014)

gds92115 said:


> impressive technique. I need some help on my deads!



Thanks very much I  have been doing 5 x 5 straight sets lately every rep a dead stop this has really helped my deadlift move up I started at 5 x 5 at 120kg to begin with in March I did 5 x 5 at 142.5kg this week my target next week is 5 x 5 at 145kg maybe doing this would help your deadlift as well.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 10, 2016)

gravity is good, but your back is arched, should be raised with the proper technique to keep injuries


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 2, 2016)

Th  His back will go flat if he looked straight ahead.  He needs to pick his head up at the pull.


----------

